# Welcome THE our 3000th member!



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2008)

Just noticed that the newest member of C.B. is named "THE" and our total membership is now 3000! Please stop in this board and introduce yourself "THE". If you go here and fill out the form, our friend Keith at Apollo will send you a prize for being the 3000th member! You might even get some free gum!

Ok... so anyone can get the free gel kit. It's still cool.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations.

Gaff, there is nowhere on that form for me to put in the pertinent information of Australia, so your statement that anyone can get it is flawed...


----------



## avkid (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Welcome and congratulations.
> Gaff, there is nowhere on that form for me to put in the pertinent information of Australia, so your statement that anyone can get it is flawed...


Wrong, others have already got it.
Search for it.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah Chris Check out the "free stuff from Kelite" thread. Many of your fellow Marsupials... uh "countrymen"... have already received their free kit.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 17, 2008)

From memory I had been avoiding that thread because it showed up as being 3 pages, which translates to >120 posts and I hadn't felt inspired to read that much. My original statement remains correct. There is no space for country... Besides, in my mind, requesting them to bear a shipping bill for overseas freight is somewhat different to localish freight in my book. Oh, that and where other companies have not included international options, it is because they won't ship it...


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 17, 2008)

Send Kelite a P.M. He'll get it for you. But others from the bottom side of the world have already received their free Apollo kit.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 17, 2008)

This presupposes this wasn't just a theoretical excercise...


----------

